# Uso do verbo errar



## Lorena993

Sempre fico na dúvida quando vou traduzir uma frase, especialmente de uma música e aparece o verbo errar.

Por exemplo, como se diria em espanhol a frase: "Sei que errei, tô (estou) aqui pra te pedir perdão..." da música 'Espumas ao vento' do Fagner?


----------



## Maragato76

Olá *Lorena993*.

"Sé que *me equivoqué*, estoy aquí para pedirte perdón."

Podería valer também "te hice daño" ou "te engañé", mas esta última com certas reservas...


----------



## zema

Oi, Lorena.
También se puede decir literalmente: _Sé que erré_. 
Pero creo que es más común _'Sé que me equivoqué'_, como dice Maragato. O bien _'Sé que cometí un error' (_o_ 'muchos errores', _si fuera el caso_)._


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Por lo menos en Argentina casi no se usa el verbo "errar" 

Lo que más usamos es el verbo "Equivocarse"*


----------



## pelus

Y en lunfardo : pifié  (pifiar).


----------



## Lorena993

Gracias a todos los que me contestaron. Quedó claro para mí. Es justo lo yo que me imaginaba porque sabia que existía el verbo errar pero no lo via ser mucho usado en las telenovelas, en las peliculas y también en la escrita. Siempre oía y leía más 'me equivoqué', 'cometí un error'. 

Perdón por los probables errores, hasta pido que me corrijan en los que perciban porque escribir en español, para mí, aún es una aventura.


----------



## zema

Mucha suerte en esa aventura, Lorena!
Es cierto, _errar_ es un verbo que usamos poco, y de conjugación complicada. 
Para lo que sí lo usamos mucho es para los _pênaltis_: 
_
"Ja. Una vez, jugando para un equipo de Bahía, erré dos penales y, cuando  me fui al vestuario en el entretiempo, los hinchas hacían cola para  p... Esto es así. David lo erró, pero después hizo un partidazo, y eso  es lo que más valoro."_

_p..._= _putearme_ (xingar-me)


----------



## cordobes82

Sí, tal como dice zema, ni los argentinos mismos conocen la conjugación de  "errar". "Yo yerro" sería lo correcto, pero nadie lo dice.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Quien con _yerro _hiere con _erro _será herido...

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1766076


----------



## XiaoRoel

O verbo errar, em espanhol, alem do uso na linguagem dos desportos, só é da língua escrita, com os mesmo significados que no português. As formas analógicas americanas sem /y/ devem de ser preteridas na escrita.


----------



## Lorena993

Vou ressuscitar o tópico com outra dúvida com relação ao verbo errar. Qual seria a melhor tradução para o espanhol da seguinte frase:

_*"Ela finalmente se deu conta que fez tudo errado, mas já era tarde para pedir desculpas."
*_
Tenho dúvidas, sobretudo com relação à primeira parte.
Nem vou colocar minha tentativa porque realmente, essa eu não sei nem errar. hehehe


----------



## willy2008

Ella al final ( o finalmente) se dio cuenta que hizo todo equivocado (o que hizo todo mal), pero ya era tarde para pedir perdón.


----------



## Lorena993

Muchas gracias, willy2008!!!!

Eu estava esbarrando nesse "fazer (fez) tudo errado" para fazer essa tradução.


----------



## Lorena993

Gente, eu tenho uma nova dúvida com relação ao verbo errar. Em português quando a gente comete um erro bem grande, como na resposta de uma prova ou nas famosas pérolas quando confundimos 'alhos com bugalhos', costumamos dizer: "Nossa, errei feio".

Gostaria de saber se é correto em espanhol dizer "Me equivoqué feo" ou se há alguma outra maneira de enfatizar 'o erro'.


----------



## willy2008

Si, en Argentina esta perfecto decir le erre feo, o le pifiè mal.


----------



## pelus

Sí, Willy,  y  *hasta *"le erré fiero"...


----------



## Lorena993

Obrigada Willy e Pelus!!
Certo, então na Argentina essa construção é correta. Mas e em outros países?


----------



## kzman

En ese sentido sería "meter la pata".
"Errei feio" = "metí la pata"

También está "la cagué" o "la he cagado", pero estas son frases muy groseras.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=812368


----------

